# nvidia-xconfig 配置（中文翻译）

## bishop1

译得不是很好，欢迎“黑马”修改。

账户：bishop1

密码：avalon

###############################################################

#                                                       nvidia-xconfig 配置                                                     #

###############################################################

  -c XCONFIG, --xconfig=XCONFIG

  -o OUTPUT-XCONFIG, --output-xconfig=OUTPUT-XCONFIG

  -s, --silent

  -t, --tree

  -v, --version

  -h, --help

  -A, --advanced-help

  --acpid-socket-path=ACPID-SOCKET-PATH, --no-acpid-socket-path

		给acpid的socket指定一个预备的路径，nvidia X drivers将用它连接到acpid

  --add-argb-glx-visuals, --no-add-argb-glx-visuals

		为32位的ARGB windows和pixmaps提供OpenGL渲染支持 

		[ARGB，一种色彩模式，也就是ARGB色彩模式，附加上Alpha（透明度）通道，常见于32位位图的存储结构。

		 GLX，对于X窗口系统，它所使用的OpenGL扩展（GLX），是作为OpenGL的一个附件提供的所有的GLX函数都使用前缀glx。

		 GLX是OpenGL Extension to the X windows System的缩写。它作为X的扩展，是X协议和X server的一部分，已经包含在X server的代码中]

  --allow-glx-with-composite, --no-allow-glx-with-composite

		大概是允许X视窗系统的OpenGL扩展使用复合模式

  --bandwidth-test, --no-bandwidth-test

  --busid=BUSID, --no-busid

		这个选项把特殊的BusID写到X配置文件的device区域，如果有多个device区域，把它添加到每个区域，用"-device"或"--screen"选项把BusID添加到device或screen区域

  --preserve-busid, --no-preserve-busid

		如果有多个X screen被配置，nvidia-xconfig默认保留X配置文件中已存在的BusID，使用"--preserve-busid"或"--nopreserve-busid"强制BusID被保留或覆盖默认行为

  --cool-bits=COOL-BITS, --no-cool-bits

		Coolbits是一个破解登录档，可以将foneware驱动中的一些隐藏的功能释放出来，安装后，nvidia的主控制台就会出现超频选项。

		警告：这可能会损害系统。

  --composite, --no-composite

		可能是X的视频输出(HDMI)

  --connected-monitor=CONNECTED-MONITOR, --no-connected-monitor

		强制X driver表现得像指定的显示器直接连接到GPU

  --connect-to-acpid, --no-connect-to-acpid

		Nvidia X driver将尝试连接到Linux ACPI守护进程

  --constant-dpi, --no-constant-dpi

		"constantDPI"控制nvidia是否维持一个连续的dpi，通过重新计算X screen报告的大小当XRandR改变时

  --custom-edid=CUSTOM-EDID, --no-custom-edid

		Custom-EDID强制X driver使用EDID

		注意：即使EDID被指定显示设备必须总是被指定

		EDID: Extended Display Identification Data（扩展显示标志数据）是一种VESA标准数据格式，其中包含有关显示器及其性能的参数，包括供应商信息、最大图像大小、厂商预设值、频率、范围的限制以及显示和序列号的字符串

  --dac-8bit, --no-dac-8bit

		大部分四核默认使用10位彩LUT，使用此项强制显卡芯片使用8位

  -d DEPTH, --depth=DEPTH

		设置默认颜色深度，有效值为8/15/16/24/30

  --device=DEVICE

		Nvidia-xconfig工具在X配置文件中操作一个或多个设备，如果这个被指定，X配置文件中名为DEVICE的设备将被使用，所有X配置中的设备都将被使用

  --disable-glx-root-clipping, --no-disable-glx-root-clipping

		裁剪root用户视窗的OpenGL渲染，通过"DisableGLXRootClipping"

  --damage-events, --no-damage-events

		用系统运行及时间通知X screen，当直接渲染客户端执行渲染，而这个渲染需要复合到屏幕，当使用复合扩展时会提升表现

  --dynamic-twinview, --no-dynamic-twinview

		动态地配置双屏输出

  --preserve-driver-name

		默认nvidia-xconfig为所有X screens配置文件修改显示驱动为“nvidia”，这个选项将保留每个X screen已存在的驱动

  --enable-acpi-hotkeys, --no-enable-acpi-hotkeys

		ACPI显示改变热键事件

  -a, --enable-all-gpus

		在所有的GPU上配置一个X screen

  --exact-mode-timings-dvi, --no-exact-mode-timings-dvi

		强制初始化X server扫描频率中指定的调速

  -E FILE, --extract-edids-from-file=FILE

		解压任何原始扩展显示标识数据位，这个在X log file中指定，对"CustomEDID"有用

  --extract-edids-output-file=FILENAME

		当这个被指定时，nvidia-xconfig把任何解压的扩展显示标记数据到一个文件

  --flatpanel-properties=FLATPANEL-PROPERTIES, --no-flatpanel-properties

		设置平板属性，"缩放"/"抖动"/"颤抖"

  --flip, --no-flip

		OpenGL抖动

  --force-generate

		强制生成X配置文件，忽略任何存在的X配置文件。强烈不推荐，例如：鼠标协议、键盘布局、字体路径，都是由Unix发行版配置的，尽管nvidia-xconfig可以尝试推断这些变量，最好使用发行版的X配置文件作为nvidia-xconfig的基础

  --force-stereo-flipping, --no-force-stereo-flipping

		立体声颤抖，只有在立体对象可见时才被执行，这个选项强制立体声颤抖即使没有立体对象可见

  --handle-special-keys=WHEN, --no-handle-special-keys

		指定什么时候X server应该使用处理 to 处理特殊键组合(Ctrl + Alt + Backspace)

  --include-implicit-metamodes, --no-include-implicit-metamodes

		包括隐含的模型

  --keyboard=KEYBOARD

		当产生一个新的X配置文件（恰好此时系统没有X配置文件，或用"--force-generate"选项），使用KEYBOARD作为键盘类型，而不是探测系统键盘类型，可用"--keyboard-list"来查看可能的键盘类型

  --keyboard-driver=DRIVER

		在大多数情况下，nvidia-xconfig可以动态地判定键盘驱动（即"kbd"或"keyboard","DRIVER",可覆盖nvidia-xconfig探测到的如果你使用Xorg X server用"kbd";如果使用XFree86 X server用"keyboard"）

  --keyboard-list

		打印"--keyboard"认可的可用键盘类型

  --layout=LAYOUT

		nvidia-xconfig工具运行在Server Layout(在X配置范围内)，如果这个选项被指定,"LAYOUT"指定的布局将会使用，如果这个选项没有被指定，X配置文件中的第一个Server Layout将被使用

  --logo, --no-logo

		nvidia的logo标记

  --logo-path=PATH, --no-logo-path

		使用PNG图像文件作为闪屏图像（在X server启动时）

  --mode=MODE

		添加指定的模式到模式列表

  --mode-debug, --no-mode-debug

		"ModeDebug"配置，这个选项导致X driver打印详细信息(关于模式批准到X日志文件)

  --mode-list=MODELIST

		从X配置列表中移除所有已存在的模式，并且添加"MODELIST"指定模式

  --remove-mode=MODE

		从模式列表中删除指定模式

  --metamodes=METAMODES

		将"METAMODES"添加到配置可选项中，这将会替换已存在的模型	

  --mouse=MOUSE

  --mouse-list

  --multigpu=MULTIGPU, --no-multigpu

		MULTIGPU = {Off、On、Auto、AFR、SFR、AA}

  --multisample-compatibility, --no-multisample-compatibility

		分离前后多重采样缓冲

  --nvagp=NVAGP, --no-nvagp

		NVAGP = {0 (no AGP)、 1 (NVIDIA AGP)、 2 (AGPGART)、 3(try AGPGART then NVIDIA AGP)}

  --nvidia-cfg-path=PATH

		nvidia-cfg库通常用来与NVIDIA内核模块交流（为了查询每个GPU的属性），典型地这个库只被nvidia-xconfig使用，当配置多个显示器时，这个选项告诉nvidia-xconfig到哪里寻找库（万一它找不到自己的库），这个选项在正常情况下不应该使用

  --only-one-x-screen

		禁用所有显示器，只留一个

  --overlay, --no-overlay

		"overlay"覆盖选项

  --cioverlay, --no-cioverlay

		颜色索引覆盖

  --overlay-default-visual, --no-overlay-default-visual

  --transparent-index=INDEX, --no-transparent-index

		当使用颜色索引覆盖时，像素使用像透明一样

		0 <= TARNSPARENT-INDEX <= 255

  -T, --post-tree

		像"--tree"选项，但通过所有处理（用户要求更新X配置文件），在以树的形式打印最终配置前

  --power-connector-check, --no-power-connector-check

  --probe-all-gpus, --no-probe-all-gpus

		探测所有gpu

  --query-gpu-info

		打印所有认识的nvidia gpu信息

  --randr-rotation, --no-randr-rotation

		the X Resize、Rotate and Reflect Extension

  --registry-dwords=REGISTRY-DWORDS, --no-registry-dwords

  --render-accel, --no-render-accel

		着色加速/渲染加速

  --render-extension, --no-render-extension

		渲染扩展

  --rotate=ROTATE, --no-rotate

		ROTATE = {'normal', 'left', 'CCW', 'inverted', 'right', 'CW'}

  --screen=SCREEN

		nvidia-xconfig工具在一个server布局上（X配置文件中）操纵一个或多个屏幕，如果这个选项被指定，SCREEN将会被使用，如果没有被指定，在所有选择的server布局中所有的屏幕都将被使用

  --separate-x-screens, --no-separate-x-screens

		支持多个联合的显示设备的GPU可以以双屏输出模式驱动这些设备，当“--separate-X-screens”被指定，每个GPU（一个X screen当前被配置的将被新配置为2个） --no-separate-x-screens选项将移除第二个新X screen（在每个GPU上）

  --sli=SLI, --no-sli

		SLI（可升级连接接口），SLI = {off, On, Auto, AFR, SFR, AA, AFRofAA, Mosaic}

  --stereo=STEREO, --no-stereo

      Enable or disable the stereo mode.  Valid values for STEREO are: 0

      (Disabled), 1 (DDC glasses), 2 (Blueline glasses), 3 (Onboard stereo), 4

      (TwinView clone mode stereo), 5 (SeeReal digital flat panel), 6 (Sharp3D

      digital flat panel), 7 (Arisawa/Hyundai/Zalman/Pavione/Miracube), 8 (3D

      DLP), 9 (3D DLP INV), 10 (NVIDIA 3D VISION), 11 (NVIDIA 3D VISION PRO).

  --thermal-configuration-check, --no-thermal-configuration-check

		温度配置检查

  --tv-standard=TV-STANDARD, --no-tv-standard

      Enable or disable the "TVStandard" X configuration option. Valid values

      for "TVStandard" are: "PAL-B", "PAL-D", "PAL-G", "PAL-H", "PAL-I",

      "PAL-K1", "PAL-M", "PAL-N", "PAL-NC", "NTSC-J", "NTSC-M", "HD480i",

      "HD480p", "HD720p", "HD1080i", "HD1080p", "HD576i", "HD576p".

  --tv-out-format=TV-OUT-FORMAT, --no-tv-out-format

      Enable or disable the "TVOutFormat" X configuration option. Valid values

      for "TVOutFormat" are: "SVIDEO" and "COMPOSITE".

  --tv-over-scan=TV-OVER-SCAN, --no-tv-over-scan

		0.0 <= TVOverscan <= 1.0

  --twinview, --no-twinview

      Enable or disable TwinView.

  --twinview-orientation=ORIENTATION, --no-twinview-orientation

      Specify the TwinViewOrientation.  Valid values for ORIENTATION are:

      "RightOf" (the default), "LeftOf", "Above", "Below", or "Clone".

  --twinview-xinerama-info, --no-twinview-xinerama-info

		xinerama是Linux下窗口系统的扩展，用于支持多个显示器

  --twinview-xinerama-info-order=TWINVIEW-XINERAMA-INFO-ORDER,

		用逗号分隔的显示设备名字（描述报告的顺序）

  --no-twinview-xinerama-info-order

  --ubb, --no-ubb

  --use-edid, --no-use-edid

		EDID用来驱动操作，例如建立一系列可用模式，决定有效的频率范围和计算dpi，这个选项默认为true，不建议禁用这个

  --use-edid-dpi, --no-use-edid-dpi

		显示器物理大小信息

  --use-edid-freqs, --no-use-edid-freqs

		启动水平和垂直刷新范围，EDID提供的范围信息将覆盖显示器提供的范围。(默认为true)

  --use-int10-module, --no-use-int10-module

		软启动第二块显卡

  --use-display-device=DISPLAY-DEVICE, --no-use-display-device

  --use-events, --no-use-events

		启动X driver使用系统事件（在某些情况下当它处于事件等待时）

  --virtual=WIDTHxHEIGHT, --no-virtual

		指定虚拟屏幕分辨率

  --x-prefix=X-PREFIX

		安装目录，默认/usr/X11Rt6

  --xinerama, --no-xinerama

  --xvmc-uses-textures, --no-xvmc-uses-textures

		强制xvmc使用3D引擎

  --color-space=COLORSPACE, --no-color-space

		启用颜色空间

  --color-range=COLORRANGE, --no-color-range

      Sets the "ColorRange" X configuration option. Valid values for

      "COLORRANGE" are: "Full" and "Limited".

  --3dvision-usb-path=3DVISION-USB-PATH

  --3dvisionpro-config-file=3DVISIONPRO-CONFIG-FILE

  --base-mosaic, --no-base-mosaic

----------

